# trimming between pads



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Is there a tool to trim the hair between toes,and pads, and do it quickly. The hair just grows so quick, on my dogs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I use an Oster hair trimmer with an optional 1/2 inch blade does a great job


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Good question. I agree it does grow quickly.We just use a small pair of scissors and be very careful.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

I use an electric hair trimmer. It does a perfect job and can't hurt them.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I use scissors also, not very good at it though.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Which electric hair trimmer do you use?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I let the groomer do it because I'm always scared I'll hurt Max


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You don't have to trim the fur _between_ the pads and toes.... I generally just trim the fur back to the pad using a sharp pair of scissors. Same thing with trimming around the paw - just following the shape of the paw. <- I hope to learn a better technique to this when Bertie gets groomed by somebody in the next couple weeks, but basically this works for both my guys. 

I was out for a 2 hour hike with them - the snow is packing snow (so sticky), and neither dogs had any problems out there with clumps getting between their toes - which is the primary reason why some people trim the fur between the pads and toes. 

You can also use an electric trimmer like an Oster or Wahl for the underside of their paws (around the pads), but I find the guys don't like the tickling sensation and yank their feet back more than they do with the scissors.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> Is there a tool to trim the hair between toes,and pads, and do it quickly. The hair just grows so quick, on my dogs.


 On Deaglan, I use his slicker brush and brush upwards. Then I just trim the longest fur and then using the slicker brush to brush it back down. That's for the top and on the bottom I use regular sharp scissors and trim that fur so it's even with the pads.
On the bottom front I use the same scissors for trimming.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Years ago, I did not worry about this, they went to the groomer, but I try and do the grooming myself, bathing, trimming, ect.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What are ball tip shears ,used for,and curved shears?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm like you goldenrbest. I just use a pair of shears and cut even with their pads. I wait until they are tired and asleep and it seems easier. At least they don't drag in extra dirt, but nowhere as good as a groomer. Retirement means I am trying to do much more myself but think my dogs are the ones who suffer with my poor attempts. Funny, never worried about our RB goldens' feet, only since I have been on the forum and learned they needed this. Im a klutz, but learning.

Ball shears are the childrens type that have a curved point instead of a sharp one. Makes it safer to not cut your dogs pads..only thing is that I find they are not very sharp so takes much more cutting.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Deber said:


> I'm like you goldenrbest. I just use a pair of shears and cut even with their pads. I wait until they are tired and asleep and it seems easier. At least they don't drag in extra dirt, but nowhere as good as a groomer. Retirement means I am trying to do much more myself but think my dogs are the ones who suffer with my poor attempts. Funny, never worried about our RB goldens' feet, only since I have been on the forum and learned they needed this. Im a klutz, but learning.
> 
> Ball shears are the childrens type that have a curved point instead of a sharp one. Makes it safer to not cut your dogs pads..only thing is that I find they are not very sharp so takes much more cutting.


 Yeah my poor dogs, as far as trimming goes,not good at this at all.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Trimming*

Yeah, Bentley is cool with the groomer girl messing around with his pad fur but not Dad. She can do anything to him and while he dislikes the blow dryer, he loves his groomer. I am glad that I decided to have this done, plus all the other "clean up" on my boy because it gets him used to different experiences.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

They key here is SHARP shears. When I first starting attempting to trim Lucys paw pads I tried regular scissors I had around the house...they wouldn't cut at all. I tried electric clippers I had. The hair was so fine It wouldn't go into the blades. Get yourself a a decent shear. You don't have to spend a fortune and It will mike your life so much easier. As Megora said there is no need to trim _between_ the pads.


----------

